# My hiking adventure with Gizmo! (MN)



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Location - Taylors Falls, MN (state park)


I've had Gizmo for the past 3 weeks and now I took him on his first hike, he was very shy and timid at first with all the stairs and elevation climbs but an hour in he was jumping like a true champ. Wish I got some video.. next time for sure! 

I have more pictures but this what I got so far. 

Stay tuned for more adventure shots!

Thanks for viewing


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW...that is beautiful! I love hiking up like that...its the down I dont like. Always feel like I might get too much momentum going and fall down! Good for Gizmo!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Those look like some steep stairs. I agree that the scenery is very beautiful. Looks like the two of you had fun. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I hear its beautiful there! We never seem to take the time to check it out, always in a hustle to get to the cabin in Duluth. Hope to get there some day! Jay Cooke State park is a beautiful place to hike around too! Now that we do manage to get to from Duluth for something different to see.
I bet Gizmo is going to learn to love these adventures! Its a wonderful bonding thing to do with your dogs! Great photos to by the way!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

How does Gizmo like his backpack? He looks like he is very happy.

Beautiful pictures.

Paula


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That's my kind of pictures! Love 'em!

Did you allow Gizmo off-leash for certain portions of the hike, and if so, did you feel nervous about it, and was he good? I ask because I go Geocaching, which sometimes involves bushwhacking through the woods, and it's SO much easier to drop leashes and let the dogs pick their own way along with me...yet I always feel guilty / nervous when I do. Will they run across a snake, will they chase a rabbit (Gimble did one time!), will there be some other sort of trouble... I know I can trust Pixie, but still...

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! I got winded just looking at the climb!! It's great that Gizmo took so well to the adventure. My poodle is part "mountain goat" too. When we go hiking he bounds ahead of me but thoughtfully turns back to see that I'm coming along. Isn't it great to have a buddy on the trail with you? You're way smarter than me, having Gizmo carry his own backpack. I haul Chagall's things for him. Then again, he is just a mini! I can't wait to see more of photos (and videos) of your outings--_great stuff!_


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

@all - the stone stairs was probably a good 40-50foot ascent and pretty steep!

*@littlestitches *- The backpack transition was slow. I had to put it on him about a week prior to the hike, I started out with 5min sessions, then increased it to 10mins, then took him outside and ran around so he would ignore he had it on. Trust me at first the instant you put the pack on him he will just stand there and look like a deer in headlights right at you. 

By the time I got to the park he had the pack on at least 7times. Then he forgot about it and just adjusted nicely to it 

*@Quossum* - The leash thing I just randomly got the confidence and dropped it and it worked out nicely, I also started the no leash thing for only short distances ie - in an open park or a city block without too much going on (my neighborhood was good for that). If Pixie does great ON the leash now she will do great OFF the leash I can almost promise you that. If Pixie also responds to your verbal commands on the Leash same will go off the leash. Just experiment around your lawn and take him off for a few moments then put it back on.

To answer your specific questions - dogs will always be dogs  But Gizmo was real good off the leash. Only time I latched him on the leash was when I would see kids as I'm not sure how he reacts to kids yet. Gizmo mostly stayed behind me as I've trained that I'm the leader and he should follow me. If the trail permits more walking space he would then walk next to me.

Good luck all


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What lovely pics! Sure looks like you both had a wonderful adventure. I LOVE the second pic.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow...beautiful. And what a great dog he must be. I can't wait to see more pics.

I also yearn to try off-leash with our 16 mo. old. But I'm too scared that he will run off. Great suggestions though and I am going to start dropping the leash when on our neighborhood walks. Lots easier to drop the leash so you can step on it easily (we have a great 20 foot tether for this) if he starts to run. And being in the neighborhood is perfect as he is used to that route.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great pictures, and it looks like you two are a match made in Heaven!


----------

